# WG311v3 wireless not working with Amd64 kernel

## relmeligy

Hello all,

I am writing this post because I am having some difficulty getting my wireless card to work on Gentoo.

I have Ndiswrapper installed, I have run ndiswrapper -i on the WG311v3.INF file, and ndiswrapper -l confirms that there is a device present.

However, when I run iwconfig, it indicates that there are no wireless extensions. Similarly, ifconfig does not indicate the presence of a wlan0 device.

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## devilheart

if you are running amd64 kernel make sure you are using 64bit windows drivers

----------

## relmeligy

I found some 64-bit drivers, unfortunately they don't seem to work. They are supplied by Marvell

----------

## devilheart

if I recall correctly ndiswrapper should report the presence of both the device and the driver. the string is something like "device present, driver present"

----------

## relmeligy

Yeah I got the "device present" thing when I type ndiswrapper -l. So it is recognizing the device correctly.

----------

